#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  久違的猜謎，這次是非常簡單的題目喔

## 夜落白櫻

來個可愛的提示【說話時語尾會帶著<喵>的發音】

----------


## 冽焱

作者自刪
原因：不想分享，不必分享，不需要傷眼睛

----------


## CORN庫爾

這個應該是紀錄的地平線裡的喵太班長！
感覺跟喵太班長相處起來超級治癒的啊，想要有一個像這樣可以依靠的對象～

----------

